# Alyeska vs Whistler vs Jackson Hole



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't travel all the way only for Alyeska. It's pretty small (disclaimer, the interesting chutes were all closed when we've been there). I'd use it as a warm-up if other BC activities are the main purpose of the trip but not vice versa. 

(Girdwood is a small town... but Turnagain pass is close by, where you can hike for your turns, there's also heli, cat and snowmobiles IF there's enough snow - there wasn't enough for the cat when we've been there March 2y ago :dry.
Don't know the other two spots.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks! You confirmed my gut reaction about the size.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BillKingOC said:


> Thanks! You confirmed my gut reaction about the size.


BUT for a non-resort based trip, especially for heliboarding? AK snow is _very_ worth a travel, even around half the globe .


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

It feels like Alyeska was tossed in just so there'd be more than 2 options, it's nowhere near the same status as Jackson or Whistler. 

You get a nice coupon with the exchange rate going to Whistler. Also, when I was there in March they were advertising a package that was 4 or 5 nights in a hotel in the village, a 3 day pass and 1 day of heli for $1000-1500 per person.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd replace Alyeska with Big Sky and redo the question. But big Sky just really intrigues me for some reason.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What level are you as a rider? Your son?

Between whistler, jackson and Alyeska for a father son trip, if your son is over 16 and under 30 (single) and intermediate at best with a desire to party and on a non holiday date range I would go whistler.... 

Pure riding trip with intermediate or better level then Jackson.

If big sky was an option I would pick it over jackson. 

My preference personally is big sky, jackson then whistler. I personally wont ever do jackson or whistler during a holiday of any sort.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

highme said:


> It feels like Alyeska was tossed in just so there'd be more than 2 options, it's nowhere near the same status as Jackson or Whistler.
> 
> You get a nice coupon with the exchange rate going to Whistler. Also, when I was there in March they were advertising a package that was 4 or 5 nights in a hotel in the village, a 3 day pass and 1 day of heli for $1000-1500 per person.


Actually, Whistler was thrown in because I'd been deciding between the other two. ;-)

The problem is my son and I have been watching vids of Alaska boarding that is likely all heli-boarding. The cost is outside my budget since I have to pay for him, too, and we'd want to do at least 4 days. When I started looking at the popular places, I saw the low elevation and short top-to-bottom range and, well, here I am on this message board.

I think you sold me on Whistler with that deal. It's definitely been on my list, but we were kind of tunnel-vision about Alaska and there's something appealing about the remote location of Jackson Hole.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

Argo said:


> What level are you as a rider? Your son?
> 
> Between whistler, jackson and Alyeska for a father son trip, if your son is over 16 and under 30 (single) and intermediate at best with a desire to party and on a non holiday date range I would go whistler....
> 
> ...


You must have missed that part of my post. We are advanced and, if we put any effort into our fitness, we'd probably push expert. Him definitely because I'm 48 and he's only 19. 

I have a friend up in Big Sky but I had the impression the runs weren't long (no reason, just in my head). Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Big sky is one of my sons favorites, he has done a few freeride tour competitions there and enjoys the steepness. You definitely have to go to the top of the mountain to get the best of it.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

BillKingOC said:


> I think you sold me on Whistler with that deal. It's definitely been on my list, but we were kind of tunnel-vision about Alaska and there's something appealing about the remote location of Jackson Hole.


Whistler is fucking huge. We were there for spring break and bombing top to bottom took over 15 minutes. Also if you drive up, you can easily hit up Mt Baker on the way through. 


Big Sky (and the rest of Montana for that matter) and Jackson are on my short list too.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

I haven't been there but Whistler with the exchange rate is probably the best option imo.

Jackson is great, and at one time was remote, but it's been in the spotlight as a misty destination for so long (TGR, T.Rice, always in top 10 lists, etc.) that it's gotten hard to get the goods when they're good.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

No way I'd take a 19 year old to Whizzler.........all those Cannucky girls will chew him up and spit him out.........you might not ever see him again........


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

BillKingOC said:


> You must have missed that part of my post. We are advanced and, if we put any effort into our fitness, we'd probably push expert. Him definitely because I'm 48 and he's only 19.
> 
> I have a friend up in Big Sky but I had the impression the runs weren't long (no reason, just in my head). Thanks for the feedback.


i was at big sky in Jan. That information is not correct. They have a run that's like 30 minutes....it loops around all 3 mountains. It is massive.......we spent 4 days and couldn't cover it all. The only thing lacking is nightlife, better restaurant, markets.

Also, forget the idea of a line, it doesn't exist at big sky.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

andyl9063 said:


> They have a run that's like 30 minutes....


Runs have lengths in m or vert m (or ft). Giving a run length im minutes is pretty useless. The same run can take person A 25mins and person B 5mins


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

neni said:


> Runs have lengths in m or vert m (or ft). Giving a run length im minutes is pretty useless. The same run can take person A 25mins and person B 5mins


i wasn't exaggerating, it's 6 miles.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All great options. Jackson is freaking expensive and it is just about impossible to get lift ticket deals there. Killer area though, so if you really want to do it, go for it. 

I have no experience with Big Sky, looks plenty great. Bozeman is nearby and that also gives you access to Bridger Bowl, which has more reasonable prices. Plus a chance to switch it up.

You are currently getting $1.32 Canadian for every US dollar spent. So Whistler is not a bad option as you'll get more bang for your buck. If you don't want the whole Disney land Whistler experience, you might want to check out some of the more interior BC areas. Revelstoke, Kicking Horse etc. 

Really though, I doubt you'll go wrong with any of the optoins.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> No way I'd take a 19 year old to Whizzler.........all those Cannucky girls will chew him up and spit him out.........you might not ever see him again........


Although it may just be what the young fella needs.

We're looking into a Whistler trip in a year or two.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

just wanted to close this thread with a "thanks" to everyone who replied. I feel better about not doing Alaska unless I'm going Heli.

We picked Whistler this year. I may hit Jaxhole later in the season if we get another long and luxurious snow season.

And re the Canuck girls, he could use some roughing up. ;-)

Bill


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> No way I'd take a 19 year old to Whizzler.........all those Cannucky girls will chew him up and spit him out.........you might not ever see him again........


Haha no no, I'll be his wingman.
Yeah that should work out just great.>


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been meaning to jump in here, but have been really busy.
At least you've made the right decision.

While I haven't been to the other 2 places, I did go to whistler one time last year & just happened to time it perfect.
Haha, and I do mean perfect. My eye's are tearing up thinking about it.

A big tip. 
Whistler has an early bird fresh trax ticket you can buy .
For those absolutely perfect days.
Limited amount, you gotta get there early.
They put you on top of the mountain @ like 6:30am.
2 hours before the rest of the masses.

Have a little boo here.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/152034-whistler-first-time-advice.html

I convinced another kid from this forum 18 years old, to move to whistler.
Without any connections he up & moved there from Toronto.
Then I told him to buy a Dupraz, which he did.

I rode with him up until a bout a month ago.
He was so sad he had to go back home. Hahaha
I talked to him about a week ago, his whole world is figuring how to get back there.

He'll be moving back again this winter.
He probably needs a roommate hahaha
Be pretty nice having a kid live in whistler lol
You'd prolly see him quite a bit I'd imagine.
With that exchange rate, haha yup you guys could be real buddy's.


TT


----------

